# Fading kitten



## draculita (Jun 15, 2008)

I have a 3 day old kitten who is fading fast. The vet has given him an injection because it is very dehydrated but said there is nothing else to do. He wont feed off mum or hand feed. I feel helpless, any suggestions?


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

I know you're going to feel awful but I really don't think there is very much you can do in this situation.

Just make sure you give the little one lots of cuddles and comfort.

Lou
X


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww bless , my heart goes out to you,  i will keep my fingers crossed, xxxxx


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Had this myself last week, we tried tube feeding but i'd hazard a guess you won't have tubes  xx

what about kitten glop?? can find recipe if you need it?? xx


----------



## draculita (Jun 15, 2008)

He wont open his mouth to feed, just gurgles. Heart breaking!!


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

draculita said:


> He wont open his mouth to feed, just gurgles. Heart breaking!!


Aw hun  xx it's awful but it sounds like there isn't much else you can do, i think he's passed help  xx

just give him big cuddles and one from me also xx

too much of this happening lately, it isn't at all fair xx


----------



## draculita (Jun 15, 2008)

He seems to have a lot of mucus coming from his mouth, is there a way of clearing this?


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

draculita said:


> He seems to have a lot of mucus coming from his mouth, is there a way of clearing this?


if it's coming from his lungs hunny then no but you could try a q-tip and some water and gently remove it from inside his mouth xx it could make him a bit more comfortable xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

oh bless this is so sad, its heart breaking to read, god knows how you breeders cope, i take my hat off to you, it must completely shattering for you, going through this,


----------



## draculita (Jun 15, 2008)

Baby died


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry this is happening to the little mite, keeping him comfortable, warm and keeping him company are the best things you can do right now, I wish I could give you some more constructive advice


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

sorry the baby passed away but i think it was best for the baby as it sounds as though they were distressed and it just wasn't meant to be.  i do hope the rest of the litter continue to thrive.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

draculita said:


> Baby died


aww I'm so sorry hun xx my heart goes out to you, you must be devistated  R.I.P little one


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Oh, no, i'm so sorry It sounded like there was something wrong with him*


----------



## draculita (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks for your words of comfort, the remaining 3 kittens seem fine, although I wont stop worrying.


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Sorry have just read the kitten died before I had time to post.poor little mite.

I was going to ask
Has he/she been checked for cleft palate? This might explain the gurgling/mucus and not feeding.

To clear the mucus you could try cupping the kitten in your hands, head towards your fingers and then do a swinging motion from about chest height to your knees (sorry this is hard to explain)

This info may be of use to someone else sorry I couldn't help you x


----------



## draculita (Jun 15, 2008)

Yes the kitten was checked by the vet this morning and saw no abnormality just very dehydrated, he was born the smallest out of the litter though.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*so sorry hun  *


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

draculita said:


> Thanks for your words of comfort, the remaining 3 kittens seem fine, although I wont stop worrying.


No you won't hun, not until the others are weaned, jabbed and have found their forever homes - i'm going through the same at present so big hugs to you as i know how you feel xx



Sungold-Bengals said:


> Sorry have just read the kitten died before I had time to post.poor little mite.
> 
> I was going to ask
> Has he/she been checked for cleft palate? This might explain the gurgling/mucus and not feeding.
> ...


i would've said these aswell but it sounded like her kitten was too far gone 

i tried this myself with the 4 we lost but they were passed the come back point x

mine gargled too and didn't have cleft palates, bloody annoying not knowing  xx


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

draculita said:


> Yes the kitten was checked by the vet this morning and saw no abnormality just very dehydrated, he was born the smallest out of the litter though.


Sorry, perhaps he just wasn't able to compete for the milk. It's so hard, you don't want to fuss the mum & kittens too much for risking that she'll reject them, but then it's hard to spot that one is in trouble.

Some things aren't meant to be , but that won't be any help right now I know.

So sorry but fingers crossed for the other 3, no reason that they shouldn't continue to thrive.
Best wishes x


----------



## draculita (Jun 15, 2008)

It's amazing how attached you can get after 3 days, and how upset you feel. Im not sure if it's because I haven't slept in days or the shock but I wish I didn't feel like this.


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

draculita said:


> It's amazing how attached you can get after 3 days, and how upset you feel. Im not sure if it's because I haven't slept in days or the shock but I wish I didn't feel like this.


it's both sweetie, my lot went at about 2 days and i was raw emotion wise too x i bet you haven't eaten properly yourself too if you're like me and that doesn't help either xx


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm sorry, I know it's hard - and the hardest part, for me, is the worry that the rest might go too. I lost one recently at three and a half weeks, and a couple of weeks before that I lost one at 13 days. It's horrible I know, just one of those things we breeders have to cope with 

Liz


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

lizward said:


> I'm sorry, I know it's hard - and the hardest part, for me, is the worry that the rest might go too. I lost one recently at three and a half weeks, and a couple of weeks before that I lost one at 13 days. It's horrible I know, just one of those things we breeders have to cope with
> 
> Liz


aw hun, i'm so sorry  xx do you know why they did?? xx


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry hun 

I know just how you feel and it never gets any easier, they're so vulnerable and so easy to love.


----------



## bshcatz (Oct 16, 2008)

Aww I am sorry...I rescued a mum and her 5 little bundles...but she sadley died whithin a week of getting her...then sadly her 5 kittens died one by one over the last 3 days...it was so upsetting for us all...

keep ya chin up hun.xxx


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Just been reading this post & want to say how sorry I am  Big hugs to you (((((X))))) & I have my fingers crossed for the remaining 3 x


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

this must be heartbreaking, feelin so helpless. How do you cope?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

So sorry for all you that have lost kittens and cats - BIG virtual hugs!


----------



## siameyes (Oct 4, 2008)

Sorry for you and family babe. Little one now in cat heaven
xx


----------

